# Craftsman 536-887992 Auger belt replacement



## robertr (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a new member and could use some advice.

I'm trying to replace the auger belt on my 536-887992 and can't seem to figure it out. I've followed the owner's manual instructions and I am at the point where I have removed the bottom plate.

I can't seem to get the old belt off the large pulley. Specifically, I can't get it past the idler pulley assembly (even after moving it as far as it will go).

Any tips would be greatly appreciated? Does this model split in half like I have read about other models?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think all snow blowers split in half. Usually the idler pulley has 2 ends. The roller side on top on on the bottom deep inside the blower there is a brake which pushes against the belt when you release it. You will need to push the idler to release the brake.

Yours is going to be a Murray, but a lot of these videos might be helpful to you.
donyboy73 - YouTube


----------

